# Mf 165



## thunderbird (Mar 16, 2013)

.....I just purchased this tractor mainly to keep a 21 acre tract of land clean....no real hard work.....


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

Real Nice!!!!!Looks like new!!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That's really clean!


----------



## thunderbird (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks....I love this tractor....it runs as good as it looks...gas was not my first choice but I kept on coming back to this tractor....I was looking for a most for the least deal...there were no implements with this tractor....but she was still the winner...!!!


----------

